# Military/politically based music



## Elim Garak (Oct 14, 2011)

I tend to like military/ideological music.
Music fuelled by pride, the want for change and power. 
Most people think it's strange but I am sure there are some people who like these aswell.

V PUT'! (PUMP UP THE VOLUME!!!) - RUSSIAN RED ARMY CHOIR
"Let's go" - V put' (Ð² Ð¿ÑƒÑ‚ÑŒ) in german - Nationale Volksarmee March
The Sacred War - Ð¡Ð²ÑÑ‰ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð¹Ð½Ð° - Svyaschennaya voina
When Johnny Comes Marching Home - A Song of the American Civil War


And songs about regimes and war:
Vietnam - Chizh & Co - Phantom / Ð§Ð¸Ð¶ Ð˜ ÐšÐ¾ - Ð¤Ð°Ð½Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼
Zhuravli (The White Cranes). Dmitri Khvorostovsky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvQSKPMBg
VNV Nation - Anthem Legion Remix ( US Army)
VNV This is your world


----------



## Ames (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;dseDxO9zuVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dseDxO9zuVc[/video]


----------



## Elim Garak (Oct 14, 2011)

That is amazing.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 14, 2011)

This thread <3
[video=youtube;lwoSFQb5HVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwoSFQb5HVk[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh....

I was hoping this was about military bands...
Like the kind of groups that would play Gum-Suckers March by Grainger...

I'll...uh...leave now...


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;yHB8M9fd5q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHB8M9fd5q4[/video]

amidoingitrite?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 14, 2011)

Probably one of my least favoured genres, because the music makes the ideas sound terrible, and the music is pretty terrible, so it all just sucks :v


----------



## Aetius (Oct 14, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Probably one of my least favoured genres, because the music makes the ideas sound terrible, and the music is pretty terrible, so it all just sucks :v



>:C NEIN! 

[video=youtube;Cfg3EgKaOgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfg3EgKaOgY[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 14, 2011)

TROLOLOLO

(hint: this means I don't like either of these songs.)


----------



## Elim Garak (Oct 15, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> >:C NEIN!


About that, there's this account with nothing but DPRK music and videos.
http://www.youtube.com/user/atiu88#p/u

[video=youtube;rEHC-9n9geE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEHC-9n9geE[/video]
Shttp://www.youtube.com/user/atiu88#p/uome Falange music.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 15, 2011)

[yt]KDaQfLFHYjI[/yt]

The Green Fields of France.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 15, 2011)

Do rebellious songs count?

[yt]Xq5Uvaint3w[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Oct 15, 2011)

Who said Furries couldn't be authoritarian?
[video=youtube;MyF-QPef3ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyF-QPef3ys&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Oct 19, 2011)

Keep this thread alive! I LOVE IT! 

[video=youtube;GQMrD53Jofc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQMrD53Jofc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2011)

HOWBOUTNOWGUISE?

[video=youtube;bKYCwtnLj_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKYCwtnLj_8[/video]


----------



## Elim Garak (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;HOFR71xxTpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOFR71xxTpk[/video]


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;Pf9AaTV4-yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf9AaTV4-yw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;7oVzHm_S0-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oVzHm_S0-A[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Oct 21, 2011)

Sure! This is both. :V

[yt]2UCm_MRve8g[/yt]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 21, 2011)

How about every national anthem that has ever been written? With few exceptions, all of them advocate war as a way to prove one's patriotism.


----------



## Elim Garak (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;8tenrxo_COk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tenrxo_COk[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe
[yt]aDaOgu2CQtI[/yt]

Maybe more the music video than the music


----------



## Rebel-lion (Oct 25, 2011)

Political wise I would suggest 
Immortal Technique  
RAGM
Flobots
Old school Sepultura 
Soulfly


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2011)

[yt]nQQ8ZXS0zJA[/yt]

Also, Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## SmeggyWulff (Nov 5, 2011)

Most of what I can think of off the top of my head is industrial music, but I see that you have VNV listed, so maybe that's okay.

First is a great band called Laibach. Most of their music is in German though, so I don't know how much that helps you. My favorite song by them is Tanz Mit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zSRcFxZVAA

Others are one offs. Stand up by Stromkern.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=damLzdYyo6c

And One also has a great song "Aus Der Traum".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQg54PoqqbE

Hopefully these are all the songs I'm actually talking about. My phone isn't cooperating as much as I would like it to.


----------



## Veluriel (Nov 10, 2011)

SABATON SABATON SABATON

They're a metal band which pretty much ONLY sing about famous battles and that sort of thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJVkE14kjhE&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOCe2Y7iVF8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GmjeVrLEbA&feature=related


----------



## Ames (Nov 13, 2011)

This is plain silly and perhaps a bit dated, but still awesome:

[video=youtube;bcw2ev9PKAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcw2ev9PKAU[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 14, 2011)

[yt]d1tfK_NQ5DY[/yt]

[yt]3zcMS-ZKN0g[/yt]

[yt]sRADA7fLVpQ[/yt]

[yt]87WtbVFB_b4[/yt]

[yt]xQ4ldl12W0I[/yt]


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 15, 2011)

Panzerlied, Good choice.
[video=youtube;SvQSKPMBgKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvQSKPMBgKc[/video]
[video=youtube;zjm0qPmtFoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjm0qPmtFoE[/video]
[video=youtube;-tg7gkUVWIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tg7gkUVWIA[/video]
[video=youtube;Cfg3EgKaOgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfg3EgKaOgY[/video]
[video=youtube;OWrPHc7MSTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWrPHc7MSTk[/video]
[video=youtube;M6gkduytOmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6gkduytOmo[/video]
[video=youtube;APRKHekh9OQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APRKHekh9OQ[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 28, 2011)

Some of my favorites...
[video=youtube_share;gbxfe7DMxVo]http://youtu.be/gbxfe7DMxVo[/video]
[video=youtube_share;bE2r7r7VVic]http://youtu.be/bE2r7r7VVic[/video]
[video=youtube_share;CzCjGgrewYY]http://youtu.be/CzCjGgrewYY[/video]
[video=youtube_share;_-p2NhvXmdg]http://youtu.be/_-p2NhvXmdg[/video]


----------



## Conker (Nov 28, 2011)

Pretty much the entire album of _Endgame_ by Rise Against is politically themed. That's all I got for this thread though.

Oh, and it's a great album.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 29, 2011)

Conker said:


> Pretty much the entire album of _Endgame_ by Rise Against is politically themed. That's all I got for this thread though.
> 
> Oh, and it's a great album.



Since Rise Against is some kind of melodic punk band or something, wouldn't most of their songs be politically/environmentally motivated ? Just off the top of my head I remember Prayer of the Refugee from "The Sufferer and the Witness" and that just strikes me as political, as well as "Injection" from the same album, etc ...

Actually I'd consider most of Rise Against's songs to have a place in this thread.

[video=youtube;9-SQGOYOjxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-SQGOYOjxs&ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## Conker (Nov 29, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Since Rise Against is some kind of melodic punk band or something, wouldn't most of their songs be politically/environmentally motivated ? Just off the top of my head I remember Prayer of the Refugee from "The Sufferer and the Witness" and that just strikes me as political, as well as "Injection" from the same album, etc ...
> 
> Actually I'd consider most of Rise Against's songs to have a place in this thread.


Yup  I only have their one album, and I was pretty surprised at the lyric content, but after listening to it, I find that their political themes make me like them more. 



Spoiler: New Medicine, "The Takeover"



[yt]zjd95wH361g[/yt]



Kind of politically themed. Great song.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 30, 2011)

Some music from Great Rhodesia.
[video=youtube;fKGV8FPIiC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKGV8FPIiC8[/video]
[video=youtube;GQMrD53Jofc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQMrD53Jofc[/video]
[video=youtube;7RcJSBV7QKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RcJSBV7QKQ&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;cSSCBqwgNig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSSCBqwgNig[/video]


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 4, 2011)

MY TURN 

-Rage Against the Machine
- Rise Against
-Lowkey
- Sabaton
- Immortal Technique
- Woody Guthrie
- Billy Brag
- The Cranberries
- Metallica
- The Coup
- Bambu
- Metal Arbeiter
- Crosby Stills, Nash, and Young
- Saul Williams

Along with various Soviet, Cuban, and Albanian artists.
By the way, the first song in the list in the post above me is reactionary bullshit. Just thought I'd point that out...


----------

